# Хочу русский nano

## well8t

Такой вот, глупый вопрос:

На сколько я знаю после нормальной (не такой как у меня) установки и локализации Gentoo  большинство сообщений в консоли и интерфейсы nano, mc и т.д. должны быть русифицированы. У меня - нет.

Так вот кто и где отвечает за русскую сборку этого...?

----------

## akam

locale

LANG=ru_RU.koi8r

у тебя скорее всего стоит posix

----------

## well8t

Ага, так и было. Поменял. Теперь всё на русском... Только не отображается...   :Crying or Very sad: 

В ядре koi8 был модулем, подгрузил, один фиг ничего.

Я так понимаю терь надо где-то в районе consolefont копаться?!

----------

## akam

Руководство по русской локализации Gentoo Linux

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/guide-localization.xml

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Или так:

http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way

----------

## C2H5OH

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Или так:
> 
> http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way

 

utf8 зло, однобайтовые кодировки решают

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *C2H5OH wrote:*   

>  *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   Или так:
> 
> http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way 
> 
> utf8 зло, однобайтовые кодировки решают

 

Вот японцы тоже так считают, но только ты с ними никак не согласишься так как в их однобайтовых кодировках нет ни байта кириллицы  :Wink: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *C2H5OH wrote:*   

> utf8 зло, однобайтовые кодировки решают

 Спирт -- еще большее зло...   :Smile:  Уникод -- это уже не вопрос вашего мнения. Это просто вопрос времени.

Кстати, в русском руководстве по utf8 нет неработающих рецептов  :Smile:  оно полезно в любом случае. А выбор кодировки лучше оставить пользователю и требуемой задаче. Благо дженту не диктует этот выбор... Может, и вам -- не стоит?

----------

## Cleus

 *Quote:*   

> USE="slang unicode" emerge nano 

 

Русский интерфейс в ru_RU.UTF-8

----------

## C2H5OH

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

>  *C2H5OH wrote:*   utf8 зло, однобайтовые кодировки решают Спирт -- еще большее зло...   Уникод -- это уже не вопрос вашего мнения. Это просто вопрос времени.
> 
> Кстати, в русском руководстве по utf8 нет неработающих рецептов  оно полезно в любом случае. А выбор кодировки лучше оставить пользователю и требуемой задаче. Благо дженту не диктует этот выбор... Может, и вам -- не стоит? 

 

И мне не стоит, и тем, кто советует уникод не стоит....

Если те кто недавно сел за Дженту выбирают utf-8 только потому, что им насоветовали такие же, это есть плохо

Двухбайтовые кодировки это нерациональный расход ресурсов(и не надо мне говорить что современные компы типакрутые, через год и они будут тормозить с будущими линухами)

Це моё имхо

ЗЫ

ты никогда не думал почему в utf8 латинница однобайтовая ?  :Smile: 

----------

## C2H5OH

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *C2H5OH wrote:*    *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   Или так:
> 
> http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way 
> 
> utf8 зло, однобайтовые кодировки решают 
> ...

 

зачем нам их кодировки, когда у нас своих много ?

ЗЫ

что-то я сомневаюсь что Японцы пользуют однобайтовыве кодировки, у них явно больше 255 букав  :Wink: 

----------

## C2H5OH

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

>  *C2H5OH wrote:*   utf8 зло, однобайтовые кодировки решают Кстати, в русском руководстве по utf8 нет неработающих рецептов  

 

Кстати, в русской консоле под коей нет русифицированных приложений, для которых надо еще чем-то помимо емерджа заниматься, чтобы увидеть русские буквы  :Smile: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *C2H5OH wrote:*   

>  *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   
> 
> Вот японцы тоже так считают, но только ты с ними никак не согласишься так как в их однобайтовых кодировках нет ни байта кириллицы  
> 
> что-то я сомневаюсь что Японцы пользуют однобайтовыве кодировки, у них явно больше 255 букав 

 

Больше того, у них их три однобайтовых кодировки!

 *JIS - Japanese Industrial Standard wrote:*   

> The Japanese Industrial Standard uses 7-bit bytes and works with ASCII characters as well as with escape sequences to deliminate Japanese from other languages.

 

 *Shift-JIS wrote:*   

> Originally developed by Microsoft, Shift-JIS (also known as SJIS, X-SJIS or MS Kanji) is mainly used for internal computer coding in PCs and Macs. It uses 8-bit bytes, resulting in double-byte dependencies.

 

 *EUC-JP - Extended Unix Code wrote:*   

> EUC is very similar to JIS without the escape sequences, and the 8th bit turned on in encoded bytes. It is highly recommended to use EUC-JP together with PHP and MySQL. Last, but not least, XML will only support EUC-JP.

 

----------

## C2H5OH

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *C2H5OH wrote:*    *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   
> 
> Вот японцы тоже так считают, но только ты с ними никак не согласишься так как в их однобайтовых кодировках нет ни байта кириллицы  
> 
> что-то я сомневаюсь что Японцы пользуют однобайтовыве кодировки, у них явно больше 255 букав  
> ...

 

воот

даж японцы однобайтовые пользуют со своими иероглифами, а у нас всего 33 буквы

65536 значений для 33 букв многовато...

----------

## Azik

 *C2H5OH wrote:*   

> воот
> 
> даж японцы однобайтовые пользуют со своими иероглифами, а у нас всего 33 буквы
> 
> 65536 значений для 33 букв многовато...

 

А они не от хорошей жизни их используют, как впрочем, и мы. И нам, и им просто навязали ACSII. Что, букав для кириллицы и катаканы в ней нет? Не наши проблемы, весь прогрессивный мир использует 7-бит, так что давайте подтягивайтесь. Так что utf зло, но меньшее по сравнению с однобайтными кодировками.

----------

## C2H5OH

 *Azik wrote:*   

>  *C2H5OH wrote:*   воот
> 
> даж японцы однобайтовые пользуют со своими иероглифами, а у нас всего 33 буквы
> 
> 65536 значений для 33 букв многовато... 
> ...

 

нет, как раз наибольшее из многих зол

если уж и надо унифицировать тексты в программах, то почему бы не ввести esc-последовательность на смену кодировок?

----------

## viy

 *C2H5OH wrote:*   

> если уж и надо унифицировать тексты в программах, то почему бы не ввести esc-последовательность на смену кодировок?

 

Что за бред?!

UTF8 --- это не кодировка символов.

UTF8 --- это формат представления (или хранения, если хотите) UNICODE-символов, созданный для того, чтобы при переходе на UNICODE не надо было переписывать сущ. софт, заточенный под ASCII. Именно поэтому первые 127 символов совпадают в ASCII и UTF8. В UNICODE вообще нет кодировок, т.к. они не нужны по определению.

UNICODE хорош тем, что там под 1 символ используются либо 16, либо 32 бита. Если когда-нибудь писал софт, то должен знать, что 16 и 32 бита суть размеры стандартных типов C short и int. Для теста компилируешь это и убеждаешся:

```
#include <stdio.h>

int main()

{

        printf("short is: %d\n", sizeof(short));

        printf("int it: %d\n", sizeof(int));

        return 0;

}
```

Вывод --- читать подобные строки крайне удобно на низком уровне. И в задницу весь секс с esc-последовательностями.

Пора читать матчасть.

----------

## C2H5OH

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *C2H5OH wrote:*   если уж и надо унифицировать тексты в программах, то почему бы не ввести esc-последовательность на смену кодировок? 
> 
> Что за бред?!
> 
> UTF8 --- это не кодировка символов.
> ...

 

с esc-последовательностями тоже не надо переписывать софт для 7битного ASCII, достаточно приравнять отсутствие esc-последовательности к ASCII

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> UNICODE хорош тем, что там под 1 символ используются либо 16, либо 32 бита.

 

это главный недостаток, память и хард не резиновые - попробуй держать хорошую библиотеку на компе - она вместо 5Гб съест 10, а то и 20

да и процу перегонять туда-сюда два или 4 байта вместо одного тоже радости мало

 *Quote:*   

>  Если когда-нибудь писал софт, то должен знать, что 16 и 32 бита суть размеры стандартных типов C short и int. 

 

если ты когда-нибудь писал кросплатформенный софт, то должен знать, что на разных архитектурах short и int могут иметь разный размер, а с определенной размерностью типы определены, например, в stdint.h(uint32_t, uint16_t, int16_t и тп)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Для теста компилируешь это и убеждаешся:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

попробуй-ка сие чудо прогерской мысли на amd64, очень удивишся  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Вывод --- читать подобные строки крайне удобно на низком уровне. И в задницу весь секс с esc-последовательностями.
> 
> 

 

да ну ? с какой радости ?  :Smile: )))

1. На действительно более менее низком уровне(где-то в районе драйвера терминала)

уникод/utf подразумевает обработку каждого символа поотдельности: выбор набора согласно первым n-байтам - поиск символа в шрифте - вывод

На каждом символе выбирается набор, а когда символов много, насколько это по-твоему оправданно ?(А их всегда много)

В однобайтовых кодировках набор уже заранее определен, остается только найти символ и вывести его

с esc-последовательностями набор символов определяется только когда эта последовательность встречается

2. На уровне прогера на сях:

Ему не надо парить себе мозг wchar_t-подобной чушью, дабы прога могла работать и с уникодом(однобайтовые кодировки, слава богу, еще  массовое явление)

сам как-то занимался портированием проги под уникод-системы, с сохранением возможности работы в однобайтовых - это туполишняя  и скучная, в отличии от всего прогерского процесса, работа

 *Quote:*   

> Пора читать матчасть.

 

Читай - тебе полезно  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

 *C2H5OH wrote:*   

> это главный недостаток, память и хард не резиновые - попробуй держать хорошую библиотеку на компе - она вместо 5Гб съест 10, а то и 20
> 
> да и процу перегонять туда-сюда два или 4 байта вместо одного тоже радости мало

 

ты это жавистам расскажи, тебя моментом закидают вырезками стоимости 1 гига диска и оперативы.

в наше время это уже не аргументы.

 *C2H5OH wrote:*   

> попробуй-ка сие чудо прогерской мысли на amd64, очень удивишся 

 

```
$ uname -a

HP-UX albert B.11.23 U ia64 0746118325 unlimited-user license

$ ./test

short is: 2

int it: 4

```

платформа 64-битная.

 *C2H5OH wrote:*   

> с esc-последовательностями набор символов определяется только когда эта последовательность встречается

 именно так и работает транслятор utf8 последовательностей.

 *C2H5OH wrote:*   

> 2. На уровне прогера на сях:
> 
> Ему не надо парить себе мозг wchar_t-подобной чушью, дабы прога могла работать и с уникодом(однобайтовые кодировки, слава богу, еще  массовое явление)

 

вообще-то весь функционал давно реализован, надо просто использовтаь библиотеки. тогда это все не вызовет больших затруднений.

И последнее --- законим офф-топ!

----------

